# Praying for Straying Children



## bookslover (May 3, 2007)

This quotation from J. C. Ryle came up in our Bible study and prayer meeting tonight (Wednesday, 5/2) and everyone agreed it is both wonderful and comforting. I have it up on my blog, but I can't resist posting it here, too.

_Fathers and mothers are specially bound to remember the case of this woman _[the woman in Mark 7:24-30]._ They cannot give their children new hearts. They can give them Christian education, and show them the way of life, but they cannot give them a will to choose Christ's service, and a mind to love God. Yet, there is one thing they can always do - they can pray for them. They can pray for the conversion of profligate sons, who will have their own way, and run greedily into sin. They can pray for the conversion of worldly daughters, who set their affections on things below, and love pleasure more than God. Such prayers are heard on high. Such prayers will often bring down blessings. Never, never let us forget that the children for whom many prayers have been offered seldom finally perish. Let us pray more for our sons and daughters. Even when they will not let us speak to them about religion, they cannot prevent us speaking for them to God._ - J. C. Ryle (1816-1900), from his _*Expository Thoughts on the Gospel of Mark*_

If you have wayward children, as I do, this quotation is for you.


----------

